# Transformers Live



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's a site to keep an eye on as we inch closer to ROBOTS IN DISGUISE!

http://www.transformerslive.com/


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome, I'd almost forgotten about this. 07.04.07 though? That's a loooooooooong time away. I don't know if I can wait that long. Then again, I'd rather they take their time and do it right than to come out with some half-assed bull****.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

It better come together pretty fast. 
Being they have no script, no director, and no voice actors.
Speilberg may produce.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Speaking of Transformers. 
I know you two are bitches for Star Scream. Have you seen that killer new SS toy that's out now? 
Granted, $50.00 is pretty steep, but that thing is huge. Bigger than the Prime and Megatron in the same assortment. Check it out at TRU, WALMART or Target. You'll wet yourselves just looking at it.  :ninja:


----------

